
Typesetting: Linotype – 1960 Educational Film - dredmorbius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wHiddZOfa8
======
dredmorbius
The mechanical world of typesetting, circa 1960.

This runs a tad longish (34 minutes), but I found it captivating. How roman,
_italic_ , multiple fonts, j u s t i fi c a t i o n, and more, were handled in
matrices and hot type.

(Actually, come to think of it, ligatures weren't mentioned. Hrm... OK,
they're on the keyboard itself: [https://www.thebookdesigner.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/07/L...](https://www.thebookdesigner.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/07/Linotype-keyboard.jpg))

